# Layout of the Day 7-31-10 . . . 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,
 
I wanted to start this several days ago but with the drive and vacation time I've been a little busy.  We have already seen 20 plus train layouts over the past 3 days from Eugene, Salem & Portland, as we enter Tacoma and into Olympic Park I thought I would share several layouts of the day that I thought were top picks under these categories; design, layout & theme.   I'm several days behind schedule, but I will post dual layouts until I get tough up.  
 
Thanks for your patience and enjoy,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the picss of the layouts. Any way to let us know who's RR they are as they sure look nice? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. That is really some kind of fabulous grade work. What a super layout.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,
Really nice pictures and a great layout. Somebody put a lot of time amd effort into all those walls. I used 2000 of those same blocks in my walls so I can appreciate all the work.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
Thanks for the photos. They sure make me wish I was there!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, and I will remember to add the designers names to the listings. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

